# [mycroft] motore di ricerca per il wiki di gentoo-italia

## earcar

Stamattina, dopo aver aggiornato firefox alla 1.0.2 mi sono imbattuto nel database dei search engine di mycroft (per intenderci quella search box accanto all'url) e installando i vari motori gentooniani mi sono accorto che mancava il nostro wiki!  :Confused: 

Diamine non poteva mancare il wiki italiano! Allora ho subito preso vim e ho scritto l'engine che potete trovare qua in attesa di farlo accettare da quelli di mozdev.org  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz!

**earcar  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Ottimo lavoro bravo  :Wink: 

----------

## earcar

Grazie gutter  :Embarassed: 

EDIT: girando per le pagine del sito di mycroft alla ricerca di un indirizzo a cui mandare il plugin ho trovato un plugin generator! d'oh  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## earcar

Ho appena spedito il plugin a quelli di mycroft. Purtroppo pare ci sia da aspettare..  :Crying or Very sad: 

 *il mycroft staff wrote:*   

> It may take a little while (according to the amount of submitted plugins, this could be several month)

 

Comunque l'ho validato ed è a posto, non ci dovrebbero essere problemi.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

sarebbe utile anche un plug-in per ricercare solo nel forum italiano  :Very Happy: 

----------

## earcar

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> sarebbe utile anche un plug-in per ricercare solo nel forum italiano 

 

Ok appena ho tempo lo faccio  :Wink: 

----------

## earcar

Il plugin per cercare sul forum italiano di gentoo lo sto scrivendo però anche passando il parametro search_forum=41 (che ho trovato spulciando nel codice di phpbb) la ricerca non si restringe al solo forum italiano. In pratica: https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?sourceid=Mozilla-search&search_keywords=ssh e https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?sourceid=Mozilla-search&search_keywords=ssh&search_forum=41 mi danno gli stessi risultati.

EDIT: qualche idea?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

io ci avevo già provato ed avevo il tuo stesso problema.. tra l'altro ne ho pure un altro: non mi installa i plugin se cerco di farlo con il javascript..

----------

## earcar

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> non mi installa i plugin se cerco di farlo con il javascript..

 

Prova a lanciare firefox da root

----------

## RexRocker

scusa se sono sfacciato, ma chiederti un sorgente della tua appz è troppo? sarei curioso di vedere come è implementato, cosi se capito posso darti anche una mano  :Smile: 

Sempre che non ti scocci ovviamente

ciauz

----------

## earcar

Il problema non sta nei sorgenti, ma nella funzione di ricerca del forum... in teoria basterebbe aggiungere "search_forum=41" all'url e dovrebbe cercare solo nel forum italiano (che ha id=41), ma non lo fa!  :Sad: 

Certo che non mi scoccia!  :Wink: 

Per il wiki : http://earcar.altervista.org/works/mycroft/wiki-gentooitalia.src

Per il  forum : http://earcar.altervista.org/works/mycroft/itgentooforum.src

Ciauz!

**earcar  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

avevo già provato anche lanciandolo da root.. non me lo installa comunque! devo per forza copiare i files a manina..

----------

## earcar

Mi sa che hai problemi con i permessi (o con javascript)... prova a riemergere firefox, così con la scusa fai l'aggiornamento alla 1.0.2  :Wink:  (se non ce l'hai già)

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

l'ho fatto 2 giorni fa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## abaddon83

 *earcar wrote:*   

> Il problema non sta nei sorgenti, ma nella funzione di ricerca del forum... in teoria basterebbe aggiungere "search_forum=41" all'url e dovrebbe cercare solo nel forum italiano (che ha id=41), ma non lo fa! 
> 
> Certo che non mi scoccia! 
> 
> Per il wiki : http://earcar.altervista.org/works/mycroft/wiki-gentooitalia.src
> ...

 

credo che il problema stia nel tipo di variabile che gli mandi, ora te gli mandi l'id del forum come variabile GET mentre lui l'spetta come POST, il problema potrebbe essere lì.

----------

## earcar

 *chi ha scritto la documentazione di mycroft wrote:*   

> Currently only the GET method is supported

 

(preso da http://mycroft.mozdev.org/deepdocs/quickstart.html)

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## abaddon83

uhmm e allora mi sa che son cazzacci acidi...

----------

## knefas

si, non ho mai visto nessuno script per forum phpbb, proprio per il POST.

Quello che si puo' fare e' cercare su google passando sia 

```
site%3Aforums.gentoo.org
```

 che 

```
meta=lr%3Dlang_it
```

 :Smile: 

(anche se non e' che dia dei gran risultati....)

----------

## earcar

 *knefas wrote:*   

> si, non ho mai visto nessuno script per forum phpbb, proprio per il POST

 

Di script per phpbb invece ce ne sono tanti... sul sito di mycroft c'è anche quello per il forum gentoo! Il problema è che phpbb accetta solo poche variabili in GET... purtroppo "search_forum" è una di quelle supportate solo in POST  :Crying or Very sad:  . Quindi dichiaro per il momento impossibile la scrittura di un plugin del genere  :Crying or Very sad:  . Spero di essere smentito!

----------

## morellik

E' un po' OT, ma su http://mycroft.mozdev.org/download.html

sezione Computer, ci sono alcuni searchplugin per Mozilla/Firefox che permettono

la ricerca sui siti Gentoo del  Portage, Bugzilla e Forum direttamente dalla toolbar.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## earcar

[mod]C'è già un thread a riguardo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-313777.html

Puoi continuare lì  :Wink: [/mod]

Anzi se hai voglia di darmi una mano per il plugin di ricerca per il solo forum italiano sei il benvenuto  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz

**earcar  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho mergiato il thread di morellik con quello esistente

----------

## morellik

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ho mergiato il thread di morellik con quello esistente

 

Sarà Helmut che avanza.  :Embarassed: 

Earcar: mi sa che per ora non c'è verso. Ho provato anch'io in vari modi ma

se finché non supportano il metodo POST siamo del gatto.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## earcar

Tada!  :Very Happy: 

Eccomi qui che riuppo questo post dopo una di quelle navigazioni sul web degne di capitano Nemo  :Cool:  (e di un'influenzato..  :Rolling Eyes: )

Girovagando tra i sette mari guarda che ti trovo: http://www.mozillaitalia.org/sherlock

 :Very Happy: 

Beh, almeno il plugin avrà un posto ufficiale!  :Wink: 

See ya,

earcar  :Wink: 

PS: visto che anche http://gentoo-wiki.com non ha un suo search-plugin vi annuncio una prossima scrittura anche di questo, fatemi solo scrivere sta mail  :Wink: 

----------

## earcar

Pubblicato!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

http://www.mozillaitalia.org/sherlock

earcar  :Wink: 

----------

